# Lefo



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Trip down memory lane for all especially ex tanker ROs.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

That's the reason youse all went mad!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

That must have been a pretty late recording. In the 1960s he would never have got away with sending dreadful morse like that!


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

R651400 said:


> Trip down memory lane for all especially ex tanker ROs.


lefo, nearly but not quite, if the tanker went to a NW European port.
One had to be sure of the articles, and agreements, and company contracts, if one was wishing leave?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

And your excuse E-S is?

Some of us are not in asylums. Some others of us have bred. Yet others of us do not imbibe to excess. We are surely all over 30.

Therefore mad, queer or alcoholic by that age is only a guide, not gospel.

(Some of us, of course, do the triathlon).


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

Ron, I didn't think it was *very* bad sending, a bit rushed in the "tfc list lsn" part but it did the job. Sent on a straight key at about 23 wpm. Who amongst us can still do that? 
73, Andrew


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Not many of us are employed as telegraphists at GLD. And we would not have been employed as telegraphists at GLD in the 1960s if we had sent Morse like that.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

GW3OQK said:


> Ron, I didn't think it was *very* bad sending, a bit rushed in the "tfc list lsn" part but it did the job. Sent on a straight key at about 23 wpm. Who amongst us can still do that?
> 73, Andrew


Sending. Probably. Receiving. That is another question.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

What was wrong with the morse sending? I thought it was nice and clear!

P.S. I've always found human keying, more intelligible, than mechanical keying.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

#7 .. Can't vouch for the actual GLD recording date but the RO who recorded it came ashore in 1962.


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

I thought it was OK as well


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I've heard much worse morse than that but there was a bit of a wobble in the signal.

John T

P.S. Maybe an explanation for the uninitiated .... LEFO: "Lands End for Orders" when the company weren't sure where to send you.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The calling was fine the list itself was unintelligible.


----------



## Dave McGouldrick (Jan 1, 2007)

#13 
Maybe not copperplate Varley, but not in the 'Please put a competent operator on this circuit' class.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Maybe I have a rose-tinted memory but I always remember GLD and DAN as two MF coast stations where the Morse was always something to be admired. 

When arriving from the West, or crossing the Bay homeward bound, GLD's was not necessarily the fastest Morse, but always rock steady, dependable and rhythmic, easily copied through the gabble from French and Spanish stations.

There is an excellent example attached to post #24 *here. *I don't have any idea of the date but that is the sort of Morse I would recognise as typical GLD.


----------



## duncs (Sep 8, 2008)

Varley said:


> The calling was fine the list itself was unintelligible.


That reminds me of a chippy saying, "the crack was good, but the wood was rotten".


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

*lefo*

Any sensible R/O avoided tankers like the plague. I believe that those unwise enough to sail in them went troppo when up the gulf and emitted on regular occasions morse somewhat similar to the end piece of the GLD TFC list


----------



## R309321 (Dec 29, 2013)

I recall that GLD was a station to be admired for its Morse and efficiency during the period 1944-54.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

DAN was a pain in the rear, every time one settled down to some piece and quiet dirty DAN would start blasting away smothering all those poor little frog and belgium stations. Typical german.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#19 .... DAN DAN the deckchair man.

How come I can only hear the GLD announcement and not the traffic list?

John T


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

Sounded fine to me. A bit of swing, but 100% readable....


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Because the tfc list was done in something other than morse!


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

to the others


Ron Stringer said:


> There is an excellent example....but that is the sort of Morse I would recognise as typical GLD.


 Comparing the quality GLD morse to the other stns on yr link it sounds close to if not semi-automatic keying and DAN for as long as I remember has always used automatic keying. 
Drew a blank searching via the French trawler name and incident for a date. Maybe details on callsign GQAL may shed some light.


----------



## GW3OQK (Jun 10, 2010)

In that #24 it sounds like GLD's SOS DDD message is sent by a punched tape prepared earlier. It's the perfect sending I aimed for 50 years ago and still do! Nowadays, criticise this please, I know it's not to Ron's GLD standard. http://www.v-d-r.net/images/GW3OQK 365A.mp3

As an SWL learning Morse in my teens the Portishead traffic list was great with the repeat of each callsign letting me check I'd got it right first time. No fancy computer Koch or Farnsworth BS
73, Andrew


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> #19 .... DAN DAN the deckchair man.
> 
> How come I can only hear the GLD announcement and not the traffic list?
> 
> John T


I was beginning to think that there was something wrong with me. All I hear is the 19-second announcement....how am I supposed to go up to 438? The Morse in the call I find perfectly acceptable.

Brian


----------



## GBXZ (Nov 4, 2008)

“Now try the other foot”
Christmas cracker joke !


----------

